# Help my baby feral pidgeon is not eating!



## coryn (May 31, 2010)

i found it yesterday, it's full fledged, and can fly a bit, its feathers are abit fluffed up too. i fed it bird seed i got at the pet shop, and it ate some, however, IT LIKES BREAD MORE. then today it will not touch the seeds and only eats a bit of bread. It's not active in it's 2 sq ft box. but it's eager to fly when outside the box. So i can't really say it's sick or stuff. oo and then i don't know if this will help but it was pecking at my fingers ech time i lower my hand into the box that it lives in. is it even fully weaned? if i have to force or hand feed it, how?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

First things first, check the crop. See if there is any seed/bread in the crop. Then you can determine if the bird is processing or not.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm under the impression the bird is not fully weaned. Usually finger-pecking means that he wants his food!

You can buy some corn or peas. You have to hold the bird gently and open his beak, while you put the corn/peas in his mouth. Do not shove them in the throat, let him eat them by himself so he starts eating by himself. One at a time. When the crop feels squishy, you stop and he's full .

Only do this *after* checking if there is food in the crop and *if* he doesn't have any food!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird?
The baby may not know how to eat yet. Has he drank any water?


----------



## coryn (May 31, 2010)

Pawbla,
I tried opening it's mouth, but it's twisting furously and held it's beak shut, and now it won't even peck at my fingers..... it practically ignored any food in front of it's nose....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I press gently with my thumb and index and open it with the thumb's nail. I'm right handed so that's the hand I use. I stuff the food with the other hand.
Also, you can wrap him in a towel to prevent from twisting.
First times will be hard until he learns that that thing you're doing means food.
Let me take a pic.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

This is a dove but it's pretty much the same:










Not very orthodox but works, lol. See how my (deformed, haha) thumb nail is pressing the beak down? Do it gently, so you don't hurt him. It should open easily.

Does he have food in his crop?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's easier if you put the bird on your lap, and against your body. If it helps, you can wrap it in a towel, or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt with the head sticking out the sleeve. Open the beak, and pop a pea or corn to the back of the throat. Let the bird close his mouth to swallow. These are frozen peas and corn, defrosted under warm running water. Make them warm but not hot. Feed until the crop feels squishy, but not hard. Not sure how old this bird is, but it will take somewhere between 35 and 50 pieces per feeding. You will have to do this a few times a day. But feed only after the crop empties. Never feed when the crop still has food in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can show him how to drink by lowering his beak, but not over his nose, into a small dish of water. Do this a few times, and he will learn to drink.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

coryn said:


> Pawbla,
> I tried opening it's mouth, but it's twisting furously and held it's beak shut, and now it won't even peck at my fingers.....* it practically ignored any food in front of it's nose....*




If this bird is not eating on his own yet, then he doesn't even recognize it as food.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, and he won't for some time.


----------



## coryn (May 31, 2010)

thanks guys, that really helped! i was relieved to see that i finally managed the hang of force/hand feeding. after the 2nd feeding, i scattered some bread and grains on the floor, and was glad to see that it's pecking at it. though it just lifts the food up and drops it??? is this normal? Also, are pigeons full fledged long before they are completly weaned? Oh, and about the water, i dipped his beak in it, and he still completly ignores it...... 
it's not sick, i think, just starved after he's kicked out of the nest.. i can easily feel it's breatbone, but it's not like sleepy all the time..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HERE is the FIRST thing you should do:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html

You cannot just feed him dry seed, and not give him water though, he has to have water.

Therefore, it's much easier at this time, IF he has not learned to drink, to hand feed frozen and thawed/drained corn and peas, then he will get some water in him.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It's normal. He'll take a while to learn.

You're feeding it peas and corn, right?


----------



## coryn (May 31, 2010)

oh no! he's throwed up all the corn i fed it!!! help what should i do?


----------



## coryn (May 31, 2010)

i'm afraid i might choke it, how do i prevent that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Coryn, are you feeding him frozen and thawed peas and corn? Don't just give him regular corn. Frozen corn is soft. Also, as was mentioned, it does contain some moisture. Instead of leaving him with dry bread, leave him with the frozen, thawed out under warm running water, peas and corn. These are a bit easier for him to learn to pick up as they are soft.

It's very important to get him to drink as he can dehydrate quickly. Keep trying with him. Hold his beak on each side and gently lower it into the water. Don't cover his nostrils. Do this several times if you have to, and eventually he will learn.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, yes, I forgot the "frozen" part, I just assumed it :S.

Was his crop empty before you fed?


----------

